# my 75 $ 150 gal acrylic up and running



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

finally my 150 gallon acrylic tank and stand that i picked up on craigslist is up and running . 6 foot by 2 foot wide by 20 tall ,rena xp4 emperor 400 and 2 jager 250 watt heaters,with my colony of burundi fronts .and black sand,still not to happy about the permanent blue background but i cant complain about the price. oh and my favorite male fish he's 6 inches long and second in line behind my 11 inch male.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

That big one is scary!


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think it looks nice. Wow, that is some alpha you got there. Very impressive pics, where he is all black shadow. cool. He dwarfs the tank LOL. Nice fish and nice tank.

I had a thought today for your blue background that you hate so much. What if you went and bought a large mirror and had it cut into smaller pieces and cliped it to the back of the tank. The mirror would cover up the blue and would not be permanant if you didnt like it after. You could for example get a six foot mirror from lowes or homedepot, take it to the glass cutting area and have them cut it into equal smaller sectons so you can fit it through the top of the tank and either silicone it in place or if you didnt want to empty it maybe you can get some type of clamps in the hardware section (or double sided suction cups ?) The clamps would be on the back up at the top so you would not see them either (the bottom would be held inplace by your sand.) It would also make the tank appear larger LOL. If you wanted to test the look first you could also go to the dollar store and buy a cheap mirror and place it in the tank for a day or two to see if you like it.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

omg... that alpha really makes your 150 look small


----------

